# What is Jeff Speakman up to these days?



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 28, 2003)

Anybody know?  I haven't seen anything of him since his movies.  is he still training?  teaching?  does he have a website?

I realize his house was burned down recently, and its great that people are making donations.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 28, 2003)

He co-stars in an upcoming movie, "A Promise Kept".


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 28, 2003)

do you know the release date?

I guess he's still training then...cool.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 28, 2003)

You can get the latest info on the movie here.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 28, 2003)

He also has a website: www.jeffspeakman.com


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Dec 1, 2003)

The movies looks great.

There is a nice interview with Jeff there too.

I wonder if its going straight to video.

I haven't seen any hint of theater release.

After you watch the preview. Watch the interview with Jeff.


Chicago Green Dragon
:asian:


----------



## wim daniels (Dec 1, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I couldn't help noticing the web referrals coming from this forum (that I knew nothing about) so I had to come over and check it out.

I'm Daniel Millican, the Writer/Director/Producer of "A Promise Kept" and also a purple in AKKS.  I started my training after finishing the shooting of Promise this past March.  My six year old son had been in karate for several years and not knowing anything about the disciplines, we happened upon a great Kenpo school for him (Colleyville Family Karate in Dallas-Ft Worth area www.kenporocks.com).

So I was writing "Promise" while my son was beginning karate and started writing in more and more Kenpo into my screenplay.  Mr. Rob Hazlewood, the school's instructor, told me about Jeff Speakman and as we came closer to shooting the movie, we were able to contact Jeff and fortunately he liked the script.

Jeff's role is not a huge one, but it is an important one.  Also, we probably won't get a theatrical although I have done some screenings at a few theaters and might do a few more.  (If you want to keep updated on future screenings, join the egroup at www.apromisekeptmovie.com).

We will be coming out on Cable and Video pretty soon (maybe next spring).  Again, updates will be sent to the egroup and posted on the website.

BTW, I'm writing my next script... does anyone know anything about Penchak Silat?  I can't find a forum here for it and will probably do a Kenpo versus Silat thing in the story.  (A lot of the story takes place in indonesia, hence the Penchak Silat).

Anyway, thank you all who visited the website.  Take care!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 2, 2003)

Silat/Bersilat/Kuntao information is posted on Martial Talk on the Indochinese Martial Arts - General section.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Dec 2, 2003)

wim

Thank you for replying to this group. I have enjoyed watching Jeff's movies. I am hoping to one day catch one of his live seminars too.

I wanted to tell you I enjoyed visiting the promise website.
I loved seeing what you have placed up there on the site.

I hope the movie comes out soon on dvd.

Did you have a chance to study a bit with Jeff ?

If so what did you think and how did you enjoy it ? 

Chicago Green Dragon

:asian:


----------



## wim daniels (Dec 4, 2003)

The movie will probably come out this spring of summer in the US...  And there might be a title change.

I have met with Jeff at his house in Arrowhead and visited the dojo there, but haven't been able to take Jeff up on his offer to work out with him which I hope to do some time.  And as far as his house, I had an email from him that said it survived the fires. 

Take care all.


----------



## Doc (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wim daniels _
> *Hello everyone,
> 
> I couldn't help noticing the web referrals coming from this forum (that I knew nothing about) so I had to come over and check it out.
> ...



You may find at higher levels, the similarities between Silat and Kenpo are many. Contact http://www.cliffstewart.com


----------

